# New Kai greene



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

boooooooooom


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

hilly said:


> boooooooooom


Looking awsome, does he have gyno?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats insaine he.looks completly diff. The.gyno.thing.it does look like it.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

got some gyno nips thier,but awsome physic.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Could be gyno but im sure that will be cleared up come show time. this far out he wont be worrying about it to much and probs not on much if any AI etc id presume


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

if i looked like that, i wouldnt be complaining about a tiny bit of gyno to be fair


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hes looking awsome id love to see his legs at the min


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ouch


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I know this guy who looks loads better than that and he natty...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

What a beast.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOw, looking huge. Yes does look like gyno, but who gives sh1t, look at him!! lol.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

phil heath is coming for him he better get ready


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

my mate, "big dave" is like him but hes bigger! he used to do roids but now he just keeps big from creatine and mcdonalds!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.flexonline.com/news/1334

He's looking outstanding!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ws0158 said:


> phil heath is coming for him he better get ready


Phil Heath wont touch Kai this year...hes doing a Ronnie in terms of just packing on quality tissue year after year.

Kai...2nd place imo...IF jay nails that condition again its lights out im afraid.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

indeed he does


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

not bad for a grapefruit shagger I suppose:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> indeed he does


Are you coming down to Stoke with Tom this year bud ?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

i want that physique


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

really like kai greenes physique. anyone got a pic of how phil heath is looking right now? going to be a tight one for 2nd place and i dont see branch getting it again


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> really like kai greenes physique. anyone got a pic of how phil heath is looking right now? going to be a tight one for 2nd place and i dont see branch getting it again


Are you tipping branch to win???? :thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

heath at the pitsburgh in may


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm hoping kai dials in the conditioning and gets his back ripped...always looks soft on the lower lats.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

IMO looks miles better than Connie Roleman.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> heath at the pitsburgh in may


 LOL at those arms!


----------

